# frag tanks in marine shops



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

hi

i recall a while back that i saw a marine shop with a seperate tank selling small coral frags for like $5 a piece... anyone have any idea where this may be?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

NAFB is where that little tank is.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

i recall its more around markham tho... any thoughts?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

seaUmarine has a frag tank, but i dont remember it being $5 a frag.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, all the frags in retail tend to be $10+.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

oh okay, so im probably better off if i take my time until members or people off kijiji are selling their occasional $5 frag then?


----------

